# برنامج Portable STAAD Pro V8i برابط ميديا فاير



## خلوف العراقي (31 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم .....

اليكم رابط ميديا فاير الداعم للاستكمال لنسخة برنامج ستاد بروا 
Portable STAAD Pro V8i


اليكم الرابط ...


http://www.mediafire.com/?9t4fz767ejc56ji




اخيرا لقدم شكري وامتناني للمهندس حيدر سعد العضاض الذي قام برفع الملف على الميديا فاير ......


----------



## هانى عصمت (31 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## فحطان (31 مارس 2011)

شنو انت رهيب عالي عالي


----------



## shuaa said (31 مارس 2011)

الاخ العراقي
تحيه طيبه
اين الباسوورد لطفا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (31 مارس 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> الاخ العراقي
> تحيه طيبه
> اين الباسوورد لطفا


 


تفضل الباس وورد 
ShebbeikLibya


----------



## الخارق العراقي (31 مارس 2011)

عاشت ايدك الك تكريم خاص يوم حفلة التخرج على مجهوداتك الرائعة مع طلاب كلية الهندسة


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج وعلى مجهودك في الموقع..تحياتي


----------



## eng_dede_gamal (1 أبريل 2011)

عاش يا بطل


----------



## ابورنيم (1 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Nour Eldein (2 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## M3N1990 (21 أبريل 2011)

أولا شكرا للأخ خلوف العراقي ولكن أود منه أن يكمل الجميل وإن شاء الله سيكون في ميزان حسناته أن يوفر لنا هذا البرنامج بورتابل أو كالملا على وندوز سفن 64 بت Windows 7 -64-bit
وله مني جزيل الشكر والدعاء في ظهر الغيب .


----------



## صقر الهندسه (22 أبريل 2011)

يسلموووووووووووووووووو..


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (4 مايو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا ...... جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## بن دحمان (5 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zzaghal (5 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## boushy (5 مايو 2011)

*الاخ العزيز خلوف العراقي 
عند التنصيب لا يكتمل فك الضغط 
نرجو الافادة مع كل الشكر 
*


----------



## M3N1990 (5 مايو 2011)

ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووووكم احتاج برنامج * Portable STAAD Pro V8i يشتغل على وندوز سفن 64 بت ؟
*


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (21 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووور ويعطيك العافيه عالبرنامج


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (23 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (23 مايو 2011)

boushy قال:


> *الاخ العزيز خلوف العراقي *
> *عند التنصيب لا يكتمل فك الضغط *
> *نرجو الافادة مع كل الشكر *


 

اخي الفاضل 
انا من نصبت البرنامج ماحصلت مع هكذا مشكله فصراحه لااعلم ما المشكله ...


----------



## fady-z (29 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكن أين الكراك يا مهندسنا


----------



## Eng.wsa (29 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## engwah (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا
البرنامج لايعمل على ويندوز xp
ولا على ويندوز 7


----------



## amrcivil (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## sherif ahmed zaid (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله عني خيرا


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

عذرا اخي ليش مايشتغل على ويندوز سفن 64 بت


----------



## مهندس ايوبي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على الجهد لكن لايعمل على ويندوز 7 64 بيت لماذا وهل يعمل على كمبيوتر كفي مثل سامسونغ اومنيا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (22 نوفمبر 2011)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا , 

عذرا اخي الكريم البرنامج مايشتغل على ويندوز سيفن 64 بت


----------



## ST.ENG (22 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks man


----------



## مهندس رواوص (22 نوفمبر 2011)

​هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا , 

عذرا اخي الكريم البرنامج مايشتغل على ويندوز سيفن 64 بت


----------



## saalaam (23 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## ST.ENG (13 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## cyber naughty (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hak785 (16 فبراير 2012)

جاري التنزيل ومشكور


----------



## abo Sara Faraj (20 فبراير 2012)

بوركت و زادك علما


----------



## elkreem2 (4 مارس 2012)

مشكووووور 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## the pump (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (8 مارس 2012)

*شكرا لكم جميعا*​​


----------



## ريان منصور عزان (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم انا نزلت البرنامج بس عندما افتحه تطلع لي رساله فيها مكتوب ادخل البريد الاكتروني واعملها ارسال وبعدين يختفي ما ينفتح حد يساعدني وشكرا


----------



## alsayida2004 (25 مارس 2012)

*الف الف رحمة الوالديك الطيبين*


----------



## mokh (25 مارس 2012)

جارى التحميل وتجربه البرنامج
الف الف شكر


----------



## سهيل البابلي (4 مايو 2012)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخ محمد


----------



## السيدنصير (4 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ahmed ehab (6 يونيو 2012)

يا جماعة الخير انا حملت البرنامج عندى على ويندوز 7
لكن كل ما اجى اشغله بيعطينى الرسالة دى Staadpro excutable has stopped working
ياريت حد يرد عليا ويحاول معايا فى حل المشكلة دى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (6 يونيو 2012)

ahmed ehab قال:


> يا جماعة الخير انا حملت البرنامج عندى على ويندوز 7
> لكن كل ما اجى اشغله بيعطينى الرسالة دى Staadpro excutable has stopped working
> ياريت حد يرد عليا ويحاول معايا فى حل المشكلة دى
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



البرنامج لا يعمل ع ويندو> 7 
اتفضل لينك البرنامج 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...نامج-ستاد-برو-بلينكات-شغاله-100-staad-pro-v8i


----------



## mustafa20099 (7 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم الجميع وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم يارب


----------



## ahmed ehab (7 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم نجانجا 
متشكر على المتابعة والرد بس معنى كلامك انى محاولش تانى فى تشغيل البرنامج على ويندوز 7 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمود شيخ قروش (10 يونيو 2012)

شكرا كتير


----------



## aymen88 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## jonfer11 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور بس الملف محذوف يا اخي العزيز


----------



## عبد القوي اسماعيل (27 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks a lot


----------



## zine eddine (27 ديسمبر 2012)

رابط توقف


----------



## Hind Aldoory (27 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## jojolove (27 ديسمبر 2012)

لو سمحتو يا شباب الملف محذوف في مجال رفعو مرة تانية


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 فبراير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء حل المشكلة


----------

